# Alternate Assassin Models & Conversion Parts



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm going to be starting some research of my own into this topic after posting this thread, but I figured I would see if anyone has any tips to help me on my search. I'm out for non-GW models that can represent Assassins, as well as parts from anywhere (including GW) to use in Assassin conversions. I feel like from GW, basing any clan off DE or Eldar bodies would be a good starting point since they're skinny and have light armour. The SM Scouts w/ Snipers kit has a spare Sniper Rifle that can be used for a Vindicare, I was also thinking of using a Catachan model as a base and filing down the tank top so that, when painted, it looks like a black skin-suit. I could also whittle down the legs and re-sculpt something a bit thinner without baggy pants. Their heads are kinda lame, but I have to have some crew pilot somewhere with a cool looking head that I can use...thinking of scavenging my turret gunners from Stormraven kits to see how the size matches up.

Anyone have any ideas for some general Assassin models or parts to use to convert them? I'm not very familiar with the Eldar/DE lines, even just some good suggestions there might make this a lot less time consuming. Of course, I will post anything I find to this thread in the interest of helping anyone else with the same dilemma.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just remembered I have this guy kicking around in my collection from when they were first released with WD rules:










He'll do in a pinch, same with a Vostroyan sniper, though I would rather have something a bit more...sleek looking. Culexus is a pretty tough nut to crack with that ridiculous headpiece.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Eldar Wyches might be a good place to start, especially for a Callidus or Eversor Assassin (and they make awesome Death Cult Assassins for anyone who cares). Combine with Kabalite Warriors and a spare gun to make a Vindicare. Culexus (i.e. the one everyone wants now), well, I dunno. Animus Speculum is quite a piece of kit.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I was looking at those Wyches...they had better torsos for the project. Check these out!!


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Tempestus Scions have really sleek looking helmets for the sneaky-sort. Their armor is cool but it doesnt really look like light armor so that may be an issue


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Good call on the Scion models, though I intend to get a box of them to use as Acolytes for Inquisitor Coteaz. I had also thought of converting an Inquisitor out of the sweet looking robed leader model there.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Infinity has some gorgeous miniatures

This mini is actually an assassin

Nastanza, the Deadzone Merc, is also very nice


----------

